
Germany clarifies ethics for self-driving cars: Treat kids and adults as equals - veiko
http://blog.a9t9.com/2016/09/liability-for-self-driving-car-accidents.html
======
Cozumel
>'There must be no classification of people, for example, on the size, age and
the like'

That's a bit hand-wavy.

Meanwhile there's actual research going into this problem

[http://moralmachine.mit.edu/](http://moralmachine.mit.edu/)

[http://news.mit.edu/2016/driverless-cars-safety-
issues-0623](http://news.mit.edu/2016/driverless-cars-safety-issues-0623)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolley_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolley_problem)

~~~
veiko
Your links describe the problem well. But the article/interview goes beyond
this and suggest a possible solution: Treat kids and adults the same, and
(maybe, my guess, not in the interview) even ignore the number of people
involved when comparing options. The judge Udo Di Fabio that heads this ethics
commission is a very outspoken and smart guy, it will be interesting to see
how he approaches these questions and "converts" them into actionable law.

